# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ταχύπλοα (High speed crafts - Fast ferries) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Sea Star [White Bird, Nissho]

## Apostolos

Ας προσθέσουμε στην λεκάνη των Λεμονάδικών το catamaran Sea Star
DSC_1859 (Medium).JPG

----------


## mike_rodos

[quote=Apostolos;76374]Ας προσθέσουμε στην λεκάνη των Λεμονάδικών το catamaran Sea Star

Απόστολε στο Sea Star δεν πρέπει να είναι καταμαράν... Γιατί από κάτω έχει 6 μπαλόνια, μόλις βγει από το λιμάνι φουσκώνουν και τότε αναπτύσει την ταχυτητά του. Είναι το πιο γρήγορο πλοίο στα Δωδεκάνησα, ανήκει στον Δήμο Τήλου και καθημερινά καλύπτει το δρομολόγιο Ρόδος - Τήλος - Νίσυρος - Τήλος - Ρόδος.

----------


## Apostolos

Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε αλλα ξέρουμε που πάει και ποιό είναι. Γι αυτό μεταφέρουμε τα Posts που αναφέρωνται σε αυτο σε νέα εννότητα. Ομως παραμένει καταμαραν! Θα ήθελα τοα επιστημονικα μέλη του forum να μου υπενθυμήσουν τον τύπο του καταμαραν αυτου

----------


## mike_rodos

Συγνώμη φίλε Απόστολε αν είπα κάτι που μπορεί να σε πείραξε, αλλά το είπα με όλη την καλή θέληση, για την ενημέρωση του φόρουμ!!!

----------


## Apostolos

Δεν παρεξηγήθηκα προς θεού!
Γνωρίζει κανείς το ΙΜΟ Νο ή το ex όνομα???

----------


## kalypso

σύμφωνα με κάποιες πληροφορίες μου το ΙΜΟ:8921913 και λεγόταν White Bird

----------


## kalypso

κατασκευάστηκε το 1990 και άνηκε στην γιαπωνέζικη Yasuda Sangyo μέχρι το 2000 που ύψωσε την κορεάτικη σημαία,λίγο πριν περάσει σε ελληνικά χέρια

----------


## nireas

Ο τύπος του συγκεκριμένου πλοίου είναι Surface Effect Ship (SES), και είναι ένας συνδυασμός catamaran και hovercraft. Όταν το στρώμα αέρα (air cushion) είναι μαζεμένο λειτουργεί σαν catamaran. Ουσιαστικά χρησιμοποιεί το στρώμα αέρα για την μείωση της αντίστασης και τις δύο γάστρες για καλύτερη διαμήκη και εγκάρσια ευστάθεια.

----------


## mike_rodos

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ και τα δύο μέλη...

----------


## Apostolos

Και για να μήν μας νομίζετε για άσχετους (πλάκα κάνω) να μία φώτο του πλοίου ολοκαίνουργιο στη Ρόδο τον Ιούλιο του 2003

Picture 335.jpg

----------


## kalypso

εξαιρετική φωτογραφία!!!

----------


## mike_rodos

Και μένα μ' αρέσει πάρα πολύ... 1ον έχει το sea star που είναι από τα αγαπημένα μου πλοία και 2ον είναι τραβηγμενη στη Ρόδο...  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## mike_rodos

Σήμερα μπορώ να πώ ότι χόρτασε το μάτι μου να βλέπει αυτό το υπέροχο καταμαράν, βέβαια το έβγαλα πολλές φώτο ας μοιραστώ μερικές μαζί σας!!! Σήμερα η μέγιστη ταχυτητά του ήταν 33,4 knots....
Οι 2 πρώτες φώτο είναι από την μία από τρείς προσπεράσεις που μας έκανε, η 3η και 4η από το λιμανάκι του Πανορμίτη και η 5η από το λιμάνι της Σύμης!!!

----------


## Haddock

Ο τίτλος του θαλασσινού φωτορεπορτάζ σου mike είναι &#171;Δρασκελίζοντας το αρχιπέλαγος της Δωδεκανήσου&#187;. :razz:

----------


## mike_rodos

> Ο τύπος του συγκεκριμένου πλοίου είναι Surface Effect Ship (SES), και είναι ένας συνδυασμός catamaran και hovercraft. Όταν το στρώμα αέρα (air cushion) είναι μαζεμένο λειτουργεί σαν catamaran. Ουσιαστικά χρησιμοποιεί το στρώμα αέρα για την μείωση της αντίστασης και τις δύο γάστρες για καλύτερη διαμήκη και εγκάρσια ευστάθεια.


Για να δούμε και από κοντά αυτό τον τύπο καραβιών!!! DSCN0558.jpg

DSCN0559.jpg

----------


## mike_rodos

Kαι το sea star σήμερα στο λιμάνι του Μανδράκι! 


092007 004.jpg

----------


## NAXOS

TO SEA  STAR  ΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΝΑΞΟΥ ΣΤΙΣ 08,20 ΓΙΑ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ . ΕΦΘΑΣΕ ΕΔΩ ΠΡΟΕΡΧΟΜΕΝΟ ΑΠΟ ΡΟΔΟ ΓΙΑ  ΚΑΥΣΙΜΑ. ΣΥΓΓΝΩΜΗ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΠΗΡΑ ΕΙΔΗΣΗ ΝΩΡΙΤΕΡΑ ΓΙΑ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΗΣΗ

----------


## dimitris

Το SEA STAR εφτασε εξω απο το λιμανι και περιμενει τις αναχωρησεις για να περασει την μπουκα και να δεσει στα λεμοναδικα διπλα απο το SUPER JET.
Φιλε NAXOS δεν πειραζει μας δινεις αλλες καλες εικονες απο την πατριδα,αλλα και πληροφοριες :Wink:

----------


## mike_rodos

Ρε παιδιά κανένα νέο από το ταχύπλοο??? Έχει 2 μήνες στον Πειραιά... ξέρουμε τι γίνεται???

----------


## ελμεψη

Φίλε Μιχαλη χωρις να μαι ειδικος η να ξερω ξατι εκ των εσω, αν ειχε παρει το ματι σου μια συνεντευξη σε τοπικο καναλι το πασχα μεταξυ του γενικου διευθυντη της ΑΝΕΣ και του δημαρχου Τηλου και προεδρου της εταιριας <<ΤΗΛΟΣ 21 ΑΙΩΝΑς>> οπου ανηκει το ταχυπλοο, αναφερθηκε οτι εχει σπασμενη μια του μηχανη.Οσοι θυμουνται οταν ανεβαινε στον Πειραια το πλοιο πασχηζε να ανεβει με σχεδον 10 knots.Ταχυτητα που δεν το αντιπρωσοπευει(Βλεπε 40++ τις καλες εποχες του).Δεδομενου οτι υπαρχει και οικονομικη κριση, μαλλον δεν θα υπαρχουν τα χρηματα να επισκευαστει μια τετοια ζημια και επομενως παραμενει στον Πειραια.

----------


## mike_rodos

> Φίλε Μιχαλη χωρις να μαι ειδικος η να ξερω ξατι εκ των εσω, αν ειχε παρει το ματι σου μια συνεντευξη σε τοπικο καναλι το πασχα μεταξυ του γενικου διευθυντη της ΑΝΕΣ και του δημαρχου Τηλου και προεδρου της εταιριας <<ΤΗΛΟΣ 21 ΑΙΩΝΑς>> οπου ανηκει το ταχυπλοο, αναφερθηκε οτι εχει σπασμενη μια του μηχανη.Οσοι θυμουνται οταν ανεβαινε στον Πειραια το πλοιο πασχηζε να ανεβει με σχεδον 10 knots.Ταχυτητα που δεν το αντιπρωσοπευει(Βλεπε 40++ τις καλες εποχες του).Δεδομενου οτι υπαρχει και οικονομικη κριση, μαλλον δεν θα υπαρχουν τα χρηματα να επισκευαστει μια τετοια ζημια και επομενως παραμενει στον Πειραια.


Όντως τότε ανέβαινε με 10 knots, αλλά δεν είχα ακούσει κάτι.. Ευχαριστώ Νίκο!

----------


## Vortigern

To sea star στον Πειραια

----------


## ελμεψη

Ενα πολυπαθο καραβακι που δυστυχως το μελλον του κανεις δεν το ξερει :Sad: 
Δυο φωτογραφιες απο την αφιξη του στη Συμη στις 26/7.

1) Μονο το πλοιο
2) Το πλοιο με φοντο το λιμανι

DSC09140.JPG

----------


## mike_rodos

Το πιο γρήγορο ταχύπλοο καράβι στα Δωδεκάνησα σε ένα από τα ταξίδια του Για Πανορμίτη - Σύμη στις 9/8/09... Φέτος, μετά από πολλά χρόνια το είδαμε με ταχύτητες που έφταναν τα 39+ knots...

DSCN2440.jpg]

Xρόνια Πολλά και Καλές Γιορτές στο πλήρωμα του...!

----------


## mike_rodos

¶φιξη του ταχύπλοου από την Τήλο στη Ρόδο.... Για τους φίλους Trakman, vinman, artmios και στον έλμεψη που είμασταν μαζί κρεμασμένοι στα βράχια για να βγάλουμε φώτο... Το ταχύπλοο εν ώρα "πτήσης"...

DSCN5160.jpg

----------


## ελμεψη

Να ανταποδωσω με μια φωτο που φαινεται ποσο σηκωνεται το ταχυπλοο. Πολυ ωραιο θεμα ηθελα να τονισω...


DSC_2297(1).JPG

----------


## esperos

> Να ανταποδωσω με μια φωτο που φαινεται ποσο σηκωνεται το ταχυπλοο. Πολυ ωραιο θεμα ηθελα να τονισω...
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_2297(1).JPG


 
   S.E.S. catamaran!

----------


## mike_rodos

Είσοδος στο Μανδράκι της Ρόδου... Για τους φίλους έλμεψη, vinman, dokimako και thanasis...

DSCN5884.jpg

----------


## mike_rodos

*Σημερινή αναχώρηση από Ρόδο παίζοντας με τα κύματα!*  :Wink: 

DSCN7858.jpg

----------


## vinman

Eξαιρετική στιγμή Μιχάλη...!!!
Μπράβο... :Wink:

----------


## Thanasis89

Φοβερή λήψη Μιχάλη ! Μπράβο !

----------


## ελμεψη

Καποια στιγμιοτυπα του ταχυπλοου που προσεγγιζε τη Ροδο απο ψηλα ενω υπηρχε λιγη θαλασσα. Θα ηθελα πολυ να ημουν μεσα εκεινη την ημερα :Smile: 

DSC_5648(1).JPG

DSC_5657(1).JPG

DSC_5670(1).JPG

DSC_5676(1).JPG

DSC_5689(1).JPG

----------


## mike_rodos

To *SEA STAR* αναχωρόντας από Σύμη για Τήλο.... 

DSCN0034.jpg

----------


## ελμεψη

Αφιξη του Sea Star στη Συμη...

DSC_0771(1).JPG

DSC_0792(1).JPG

----------


## Κωστάκης

Το Sea Star σήμερα στον Πειραιά.
sea star.jpg
Τι εξυπηρετούν αυτά τα μαύρα στην πλώρη του;
sea star 1.jpg

----------


## mike_rodos

> Ο τύπος του συγκεκριμένου πλοίου είναι Surface Effect Ship (SES), και είναι ένας συνδυασμός catamaran και hovercraft. Όταν το στρώμα αέρα (air cushion) είναι μαζεμένο λειτουργεί σαν catamaran. Ουσιαστικά χρησιμοποιεί το στρώμα αέρα για την μείωση της αντίστασης και τις δύο γάστρες για καλύτερη διαμήκη και εγκάρσια ευστάθεια.





> Τι εξυπηρετούν αυτά τα μαύρα στην πλώρη του;


Καλό είναι να διαβάζουμε μερικά πόστ πριν ρωτήσουμε κάτι που υπάρχει στο φόρουμ μας!  :Wink:  Το μήνυμα του μέλους nireas θα σου λύσει όλες τις απορίες.

----------


## Κωστάκης

Αα οκ ευχαριστω πολύ!

----------


## chiotis

Aς δουμε 2 φωτο και απο εμενα απο το μικρο ταχυπλοο.

----------


## leo85

Το Sea Star ήρθε στου Σπανόπουλου, Μάλων είναι ο καιρός του για να κάνει το μπανάκι του  :Surprised:

----------


## pantelis2009

Το SEA STAR όπως φαινόταν εχθές .........ανάμεσα σε δύο άλλες πλώρες, στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου που βρίσκετε. Για όλους τους φίλους του.


SEA STAR 03 12-05-2013.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το SEA STAR  έφυγε απο το ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου και αυτή την ώρα είναι ανοικτά της Αναβύσσου με 23,4 μίλια με προρισμό την Τήλο.
Καλή συνέχεια σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο και περιμένουμε φωτο. :Fat:

----------


## Ilias 92

Γιατί έκατσε τόσο πολύ??

----------


## karavofanatikos

*Στο σφυρί το πλοίο Sea Star που ανήκει στο δήμο Τήλου, λόγω οφειλών!* 
Ο πλειστηριασμός για το σκάφος, που τελεί υπό κατάσχεση πρόκειται να γίνει στις 18 Σεπτεμβρίου στο Ειρηνοδικείο Ρόδου.
Η κατάσχεση και ο πλειστηριασμός γίνεται από την εταιρεία "Αναξαγόρας Μονοπρόσωπη ΕΠΕ" με βάση διαταγή πληρωμής του Μονομελούς Πρωτοδικείου Πειραιά. 
Η εξέλιξη αυτή αναμένεται να προκαλέσει έντονες αντιδράσεις στο νησί της Τήλου, αφού στο πλοίο αυτό έχουν επενδυθεί οι ελπίδες για την ανάπτυξη του νησιού. Γεγονός, όμως, είναι ότι εξαιτίας του, το οικονομικό άνοιγμα του δήμου Τήλου είναι ιδιαίτερα μεγάλο και ήδη υπάρχει σοβαρό θέμα. Με βάση την περίληψη κατασχετήριας έκθεσης του σκάφους που ήδη έχει δημοσιευτεί, ο πλειστηριασμός θα γίνει στις 18 Σεπτεμβρίου και αναφέρονται σ' αυτήν τα εξής:

«Χρόνος πλειστηριασμού: 18/09/2013, ημέρα Τετάρτη και ώρα 16.00 - 17.00 μ.μ. Πλοίο ιδιοκτησίας της καθής η εκτέλεση με όνομα "ΣΗ ΣΤΑΡ" είδος πλοίου Ε/Γ - Δ/Ρ - ΚΑΤΑΜΑΡΑΝ, Νηολογίου Πειραιά - 10728, με κωδικό 504186, ΙΜΟ: 8921913, με ΑΜΥΕΝ: 100003233, Δ.Δ.Σ: SX8225 με διακριτικό σταθμού πλοίου 240345000, ολικής χωρητικότητας 424,73 κόροι, καθαρής 264,96 κόροι, ολικό μήκος 35,25 μέτρα, πλάτος 11,30 μέτρα, ναυπηγήθηκε στη Νορβηγία το έτος 1989, με F.R.P. υλικό, ύψος εξάλων 1360 χιλ. με πλήρωμα 8 ατόμων και χωρητικότητας 221 ατόμων με δύο μηχανές Diesel Oil, τύπου Μ.Τ.U. 16V396TB84 εκάστης με 2775 ΒΗΡ ιπποδύναμη, με 16 κύλινδρα εκάστη χώρας κατασκευής Γερμανία και έτους κατασκευής 1990. Μεσεγγυούχος αυτού παραμένει η ίδια η οφειλέτιδα. Οι όροι γνωστοποιούνται από συμβολαιογράφο και το Ειρηνοδικείο Ρόδου. Προσκαλούνται όσοι θέλουν να λάβουν μέρος να προσέλθουν και να
προσφέρουν τιμή».

Πηγή: TheSeaNation.gr

Και ρωτώ: Επί εποχής Τάσου Αλειφέρη πιστεύω όλα ήταν νοικοκυρεμένα και προσεγμένα. Δεν πρόλαβε ο άνθρωπος να κλείσει τα μάτια του και άρχισαν οι κακοδιαχειρίσεις και οι σπατάλες;;;; Μακάρι να μην φύγει το ταχύπλοο!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Η εποχή των εταιρειών λαϊκής βάσης κ των δημοτικών επιχειρήσεων έχει παρέλθει ανεπιστρεπτί.
Υποθέτω ότι γιά να μην φύγει εκτός Ελλάδος μόνο ο Ηλιόπουλος αν ενδιαφερθεί. Διαφορετικά το βλέπω να παίρνει την άγουσα το πιθανότερο πίσω γιά την Κορέα... :Uncomfortableness: 
Αλλά γίνεται να βγαίνει στο σφυρί κ να δουλεύει;

----------


## Ilias 92

> Η εποχή των εταιρειών λαϊκής βάσης κ των δημοτικών επιχειρήσεων έχει παρέλθει ανεπιστρεπτί.


Επίτρεψτε μου να διαφωνήσω. Η Τήλος 21ος αιώνας δεν είναι μια απλή δημοτική εταιρεία όπως τις άλλες που η ρεμούλα και η βούτα πήγαιναν σύννεφο. Ο Τάσος Αληφέρης ήταν ένας γιατρός από την Αθήνα που έμεινε στην Τήλο, είχε ένα όνειρο και το έκανε πραγματικότητα.* Να γίνει ζωντανό το νησί.* 
Ούτε 200 άτομα δεν είχε όταν πήγε και τώρα έχει 600 μόνιμους κάτοικους. Το καραβάκι έπαιξε καίριο ρόλο σε όλο αυτό. 
Φεύγει κάθε πρωί από την Τήλο και 5 από Ρόδο έχει επιστροφή.Το καλοκαίρι κάνει και ενδιάμεσα άλλο ένα δρομολόγιο μέσω  Σύμης.
 Οι μόνιμοι κάτοικοι *δεν πληρώνουν  τίποτα, δωρεάν μετακίνηση*.Το πλοίο το πολεμάνε γιατί χαλάει την πιάτσα, *δεν παίρνει επιδότηση* ο Σπανός για παράδειγμα παίρνει 2,5  εκ. το χρόνο. 
Πριν μερικά χρόνια είχε πάλι δημιουργηθεί πρόβλημα και λύθηκε όταν η νομαρχία Δωδεκανήσου έβαλε 700 χιλιάδες Ευρώ και έγινε και μέτοχος στην εταιρεία. Και τώρα κάτι ελπίζω να γίνει και δεν θα χάσουν ένα αναπτυξιακό κεκτημένο επειδή το κράτος αποφάσισε να περικόψει την χρηματοδότηση των Δήμων, στο κάτω κάτω υποχρέωση τους είναι.

----------


## Ilias 92

Το μικρό ταχύπλοο τύπου SES Catamaran εκτέλεσε εχτές από Ρόδο στις 17.00 δρομολόγιο προς Τήλο στην οποία έφτασε με τα από 1,5 ώρα. Απέπλευσε για Πειραιά στις 6 το πρωί σήμερα και έφτασε στις 2 το μεσημέρι στο Πέραμα.
Τήλος - Πειραιάς με ταχύτητα 27-30 κόμβους και διάρκεια 8 ώρες.
Μάλλον θα ήρθε για χαρτιά, βλάβη δεν φαίνεται να έχει από τις ταχύτητες που έβγαλε.

----------


## kabbalosn

http://www.rodiaki.gr/article/280443...loio-ths-thloy  Σχετικά εδώ

----------


## Ilias 92

Έφυγε σήμερα το πρωί στις 6 από τον Πειραιά το καράβι και με πορεία κοντά στα νησιά που περνούσε, προφανώς για τον καιρό, κατευθύνεται προς την Τήλο που θα φτάσει σε λίγα λεπτά. Ταξιδεύει έως 31,5 κόμβους.
Άντε καλή σεζόν να έχει και ας το βάλουν για τουριστικά δρομολόγια προς Σύμη και Νίσυρο να βγάλει και τίποτα.

----------


## manoubras 33

*Sea Star
*Απο μια έκτακτη προσέγγιση στο λιμάνι τις Σύρου, λόγο κακών καιρικών συνθηκών.

DSCN7127.jpg
13/2/2013

----------


## pantelis2009

Πωλήθηκε το πλοίο «Sea Star» της Ναυτιλιακής Εταιρείας ΤήλουΣτη νεοσύστατη ναυτιλιακή εταιρεία «Τήλος Ακτοπλοϊκή Ναυτική Εταιρεία» στο μετοχικό κεφάλαιο της οποίας μετέχουν με ποσοστό 75% γνωστός επιχειρηματίας της Ρόδου και με ποσοστό 25% Τούρκος επιχειρηματίας, που έχει επενδύσει το τελευταίο διάστημα στην εκμετάλλευση ξενοδοχειακών μονάδων στο νησί, περιήλθε το πλοίο  «Sea Star», της υπό εκκαθάριση ναυτιλιακής εταιρείας της Τήλου, «Τήλος 21ος Αιώνας».
Το τίμημα της εξαγοράς, σύμφωνα με τις πληροφορίες της «δημοκρατικής» υπερβαίνει τα 600.000 ευρώ και με αυτό εξοφλήθηκαν και εξοφλούνται, υποχρεώσεις τις «Τήλος 21ος Αιώνας» στο πλαίσιο της εκκαθάρισης.
Το «Sea Star» δεν μπορούσε να επιδοτηθεί μετά τον Αύγουστο του 2015, όταν έληξε η σύμβασή του με το δημόσιο.
Η νέα ιδιοκτήτρια εταιρεία πρόκειται να δρομολογήσει το πλοίο στη γραμμή Ρόδου – Χάλκης- Τήλου- Νισύρου – Σύμης – Πανορμίτη, ενώ στα σχέδιά της είναι να συνδέσει ακτοπλοϊκά τα ίδια νησιά και με την Κω.
Το «Sea Star» θα μεταφερθεί στα ναυπηγεία του Σκαραμαγκά για τις προβλεπόμενες επισκευές και επιθεωρήσεις από τον Ελληνικό νηογνώμονα ενώ αναμένεται να ξεκινήσει τη λειτουργία του τον Ιούνιο του 2017.
Στους στόχους της νέας ναυτιλιακής εταιρείας είναι να δρομολογήσει και άλλο πλοίο το θέρος του 2018.
Το πλοίο θα έχει χωρητικότητα 350 επιβατών.
Σημειώνεται ότι η αξία του πλοίου είχε αποτιμηθεί από το Μονομελές Πρωτοδικείο Ρόδου, στο πλαίσιο αντιδικίας με προμηθευτή, στα 900.000 ευρώ.
Το έτος 2000 με πρωτοβουλία του Δήμου Τήλου και του αείμνηστου δημάρχου Τάσου Αλιφέρη, ιδρύθηκε η Ναυτική Εταιρεία “ΤΗΛΟΣ 21ος ΑΙΩΝΑΣ” με βασικό μέτοχο το Δήμο της Τήλου και αποκτήθηκε το ταχύπλοο σκάφος “SEA STAR” το οποίο πραγματοποιούσε έκτοτε, κατά την θερινή κυρίως περίοδο, καθημερινά σχεδόν δρομολόγια προς και από την Ρόδο.
Αυτό είχε ως αποτέλεσμα, λόγω της σταθερότητας των δρομολογίων και της ευκολίας πρόσβασης, το νησί να γνωρίσει μια πρωτοφανή ανάπτυξη και πληθυσμιακή αύξηση.
Σημειώνεται ότι την 30η Ιουλίου 2013 η ναυτιλιακή εταιρεία του Δήμου Τήλου βρέθηκε για δεύτερη φορά αντιμέτωπη με κατάσχεση του πλοίου της ύστερα από αίτηση εταιρείας των Αθηνών και σε εκτέλεση διαταγής πληρωμής, για οφειλή ύψους 38.992,96 ευρώ.
Το πλοίο επρόκειτο να εκτεθεί σε δημόσιο αναγκαστικό πλειστηριασμό ενώπιον συμβολαιογράφου της Ρόδου, με τιμή πρώτης προσφοράς 600.000 ευρώ, προκειμένου από το εκπλειστηρίασμα να καλύψει η επισπεύδουσα την απαίτησή της.
Ο πλειστηριασμός είχε προγραμματιστεί για την 18η Σεπτεμβρίου 2013

 Πηγή:www.dimokratiki.gr

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο εξακολουθεί να βρίσκεται στα πέριξ του Πειραιά από τον περασμένο Μάιο. Αρχικά στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στην Σαλαμίνα όπου και είχε βγει έξω και κατόπιν μέχρι και σήμερα στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στο Πέραμα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Πλέον βρίσκετε στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας  στο νέο χώρο του ναυπηγείου Σπανόπουλου, όπως βλέπουμε σε σημερινή του φωτο.

SEA-STAR-07-01-10-2017.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

To σκάφος έγινε_ εδώ_ αντικείμενο πολιτικάντικης διαμάχης με ψεκασμένες προεκτάσεις...

----------


## pantelis2009

Δεν ξέρω τι συμβαίνει με το Sea Star αλλά από το ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου που βρισκόταν ....πλέον έχει πάει όπως βλέπουμε σε χθεσινή φωτογραφία μου, απέναντι που υπάρχουν ένα κάρο παρατημένα και μισοβυθισμένα. Να δούμε τι θα γίνει και με αυτό????

SEA-STAR-09-11-04-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το *Sea Star* έφυγε από τον κόλπο που είναι τα μισοβυθισμένα στον τύμβο των Σαλαμινομάχων και έχει πάει πάλι στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου. Δεν γνωρίζω αν γίνονται εργασίες σε αυτό. Καλή συνέχεια.

SEA-STAR-12-23-06-2019.jpg

----------

